# Using a saucer or wheel



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I just got my teeny baby buck home yesterday and I noticed that he either doesn't know how or is scared of his saucer. I put him on it and very slowly turn it and he just jumps on to my hand! I have an old silent spinner that my girls used to have before I got the saucer and that scared him so much that he peed all over my bed!
How do I get him used to his saucer?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Just give him time, he will get there. He maybe one that doesnt use a wheel, I had one that didnt like wheels so in the end I just took it out and he was as happy as could be


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright then :? I was worried for a minute!
Also, he is VERY small so maybe he has trouble turning it.
I dunno

Thanks


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have babies go on these that can find it hard to get it going until another gets on, so yes he could be finding it hard to turn it, mind you once past 4wks they should be able able to get it going.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah well, I'll just give it time.
I was just concerned that he might get fat!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ähm waths a surcer ?

lg viv


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_ ... 1_t400.jpg


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ok thanks;-)

i know i nervt with my comands, but this things arent verry good.

in a weehl, themice can not fly out of it, but here, themice run and maybee more than one mice on this think, the got high speed and than one of them or all fly in all directions.

they hurt them one by runnig on it an fly acros the cage.

so i like the weehls more than these saucer.

i dont know how it works in a smaler cage.. but the mice can get contakt to the cage i think.

isn't it?

du you have made good adviced with them!?

lg viv


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Well they are supposed to be the safest excercise toys for rodents around at the moment but i understand what you mean about them falling out. That hasn't happened to me though.
x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Were saucer users and have neer had problems with them flying off! hehe, even with multiple mice using it at the same time


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ok i just have see it with rodents and they fly out of them... mabee mices wll get moore grip!?

lg vivian


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesnt seem to bother them when they fall off as they always get straight back on. Also the mice leanr quickly how to use the saucers and do become good at gripping.

I definately would recommend saucers over the wheels, I worry about the effect of spending such a long time with their spine and tail curved upwards.

This thread has made me dig out my old saucers and wheels and Ive given them to my young does which I'm running on, they spend loads of time on them and I think its doing them good. I dont generally give my mice wheels and toys and things as they arent pets they are breeding stock.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

My mice love the saucer (and the wheel). They worked them out within a day or so, but they were six weeks old when they first tried. Now the babies are learning from the adults so should be earlier ,but I am sure with time your mousie will also learn no probs, they love playing!


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

my mice prefer the flying saucer as more then one normally goes on it!! but the silent spinner is a lot quieter.


----------

